# Dallas herf 9/27



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Our end of month herf is bacn at Tobacco Gallery in downtown Dallas (corner of Elm and Record). We'll start around 5pm. We had hoped to have the new La Aurora 1495s but I missed the shipping date by a couple of hours....now they won't go out til the end of the month...we'll get em next time. But Tom Poehler and George Sosa from Miami Cigars will be there with us. Yall come.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I've got a class that's going to run late that day or else I'd be there. Hopefully I'll see you again at the next one.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Well we will be there till at least 9pm....so if ya get out early come on over.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh how I'd love to be there.....but can't.
Tuesdays are out for me. I don't get home to Arlington until 8:00 (sometimes even a bit later).

Too bad these things don't happen on Thursdays of Fridays....then I'd be there will bells on!

Thanks for posting about the get-together. Let us all know of any others as they're planned.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Well phooey...but I understand. We use Tuesday nights cuz most establishments are slack that night. Monday (football) wed on...regular biz. So we have always picked Tuesdays. But the good news is the Post Turkey Day crawl is a Friday.


----------

